# Would shock collars work on goats?



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

Our male goat has been wandering to the neighbors yard a lot lately. At first it wasn't a big deal, the neighbors at some point have had pigs, horses, and even cows wander into our yard, so it's not like they weren't understanding, but now he's starting to cause problems. He eats their flowers, knocks stuff over, and just plain irritates them. We have been trying to figure out a way to keep him in our yard. A large fence isn't a financially feasible option because we will not live in this home long-term. He has a small fence around the barn that we would put him in when we weren't home then let him out when we were, but now he's able to jump over it. The only place we have to keep him that he can't get out of is a very small fenced in area with a top over it. Would an electric shock collar work for goats? Like the ones they make for dogs? I know many people use electric fences so I assumed it would be fairly similar, but I wanted to check with more experienced people first. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My sister who has a sheep dairy tied her ram up to a big tire that he couldn't pull around. When it was time to move him, they'd roll the tire around. I'm not sure how big your buck is, but that may be an option?


----------



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

I have considered that. My only fear with that is that he'd have nowhere to go if a stray dog or coyote or something were to show up, but that isn't usually a problem


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I used a shock collar on a fence jumping doe. It worked as long as I was watching her (the whole time). It didn't ultimately train her, it just saved me the hassle of always putting her back. The other option is an electric in ground fence.


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

shock collars fix nothing


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree it really doesn't fix anything, although I do put one on my buck when he is in a mood at the other goats but I doesn't fix the problem since I still have to keep doing it.
I would suggest a electric fence. You can pack it up and take with you when you move very easy. Instead of pounding a bunch of t post they have these plastic poles that you can step on and it goes right in the ground. I think they are $2 at tractor supply but they have little hooks on them already to put the wire threw. But again it would be super easy to pack up and take with you when you move.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, an electric fence would work better.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The invisible fences would not do well for goats. They would panic and not really understand the boundry issue. Thye are more a visiual fence type of critter. Dogs have a totally different mind set with territories and all. Goats are not hard wired that way.


----------



## Kennedymarne (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you all for your help! I think short term we will put him on the tire then put him up at night!, but we do plan on getting an electric fence and making the perimeter around our barbed wire fence so he has something visual too. Thank you all!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use an invisible fence for my dog, however I strung it up so when she sees it she knows her boundaries. I had a buck that was an escape artist last year, even with electric fencing..., so I strung the dog fence around the bucks pen and put a collar on my buck... Worked like a charm, after 3 weeks took it off and he has never crossed a fence since... My does also would do the same thing, so I put the collars on them, and after a few weeks, they have never tried to cross a fence line again... It works great, but I wouldn't burry the wire though....


----------



## shaunnab (Jan 4, 2016)

*Tie out*

I have trained my ladies to function on heavy duty cables. I take a small fence post and bang it into the ground, tie the cable around it and hook the goat up. My cables are 20 feet. This works great, takes a little time for them to learn their boundaries, but they do well. That being said, I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving them out while I am not home, but I suppose you could. When they are not on their cables they are in a large dog kennel, 6 feet high.


----------

